# Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“



## Thomas9904 (4. Oktober 2015)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Oktober

*
Selbst Bayern wacht auf: 
Spaß, Hege und Pflege 
oder 
„Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“
​*
Naja, hängen wirs nicht so hoch - aber selbst bayerische Verbandler fangen sehr langsam an zu merken, dass gerade das bayrische Abknüppelgebot nicht unbedingt das alleine Seeligmachende sein muss.

So veröffentlicht es jedenfalls der Bezirksverband Oberbayern:
http://www.fischereiverband-oberbayern.de/?scope=aktuelles&action=showArticle&id=232

Es gab zum Thema eine Podiumsdiskussion auf der Messe Jagd, Fisch und Natur 2015 in Landshut.

Teilnehmer waren unter anderem Fred Bloot, Präsi der European Angleralliance (Holländer, Einstellung klar), Manfred Braun, in Bayern, der bekannte Abknüppelgebotsjurist, Rolf Fischknecht vom Schweizer Bundesamt für das Veterinärwesen (die Schweizer habens ja vorgemacht, wie es gehen könnte: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4259084#post4259084), und Michael Schubert vom Insititut für Fischerei. 
Die Moderation lag in den Händen des SZ-Redakteurs Rudolf Neumaier.

Selbst Braun (Ex-Präsi des bayrischen Verbandes und als Beamter mit hauptverantwortlich fürs Abknüppelgebot) , der klar dem einzelnen Angler eigentlich jede Verantwortung beim zurücksetzen entziehen will (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=211032) kommt aber zum Schluss, dass ein Fisch kurz vor der Laichzeit, den Bauch voller Laich, gegen das Gesetz "ins Gewässer zurück gegeben werden können sollte"..

Der musste seine Sicht ja so darstellen, nachdem Fred Bloot ein klares Plädoyer fürs zurücksetzen hielt, und den Spaß am Angeln in den Vordergrund stellte wie auch die Wichtigkeit großer Laichfische.

Auch der Schweizer Veterinärfachmann Rolf Frischknecht argumentierte klar fürs anglerverantwortliche zurücksetzen.

Für Michael Schubert vom Institut für Fischerei ist jedoch klar, dass man das nicht dem einzelnen Angler überlassen könne mit dem zurücksetzen (vertritt weiter die bayrische Regelung) - die Fischerei brauche strenge Regeln, weil sie sich sonst angreifbar mache.

_ (Anmerkung: Hat ja prima geklappt in den letzten Jahren, gelle??? Und dass man - in meinen Augen - so menschenverachtend sein kann, dem Angler eine eigene Verantwortung und Entscheidung über zurücksetzen abzusprechen, kann wohl eh nur aus Behörden, von Beamten oder von (hauptsächlich) staatlich finanzierten Institutionen kommen).._

Wenngleich die Abknüppelbayern vom Verband natürlich nicht gleich eine komplette Kehrtwende zur Eigenverantwortung der Angler hinlegen wollten, ist es doch bemerkenswert, dass sich zumindest ein langsames Umdenken in Richtung Anglerfreundlichkeit nun auch bei Repräsentanten des bis dato stramm und "freistaatstragend" zum Abknüppelgebot stehenden bayrischen Verbandes zumindest anzufangen scheint.

Diese Aussagen laut der Veröffentlichung beim Bezirk Oberbayern lassen den Schluss jedenfalls zu:


> Der Vizepräsident des Landesfischereiverbandes Bayern, Willi Ruff, zog aus der Diskussion folgenden Schluss: „Wir müssen einen Mittelweg finden und dabei dem einzelnen Fischer die Möglichkeit geben, selbst zu entscheiden. So sah das auch der Präsient des Landesfischereiverbandes Bayern, Prof. Dr.-Ing. Albert Göttle in seinem Schlusswort: „Fischen ist nicht nur Spaß, sondern auch Hege und Pflege. Und diesen Spagat müssen wir leisten.“



Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“*

Als Angler staunt und freut man sich - es BEGINNT immerhin scheinbar LAAAAAAANGSAM ein Umdenken in Richtung Eigenverantwortung der Angler statt wie bisher blinder Restriktionismus gegen Angler auch seitens des bayrischen Verbandes..

Scheinbar haben die wohl nen Topp Honig gefunden in Bayern ;-))


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Für Michael Schubert vom Institut für Fischerei ist jedoch klar, dass man das nicht dem einzelnen Angler überlassen könne mit dem zurücksetzen (vertritt weiter die bayrische Regelung) - die Fischerei brauche strenge Regeln, weil sie sich sonst angreifbar mache.



Da irrt Schubert aber gewaltig.

Die Fischerei braucht keine strengen Regeln.

Sie benötigt vernünftigte und vor allem nachvollziehbare Regelungen.

Damit würde sich viel (berechtigte) Kritik von Vernunftbegabten und logisch denkenden Nichtanglern. erledigen.Töten nur weil ein Gesetz es verlangt ist nämlich alles..nur nicht vernünftig und nachvollziehbar.

Den Hardcore Gegnern ists eh wurscht,wie,was und warum bei der Angelei geregelt ist.Wayne?


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“*

Nachdem solche Sch...... ja sowohl vom VDSF wie vom bayrischen Verband jahrzehntelang gepredigt wurde (und auch Dr. Spahn vom DAFV diese Schei... zum Angeln nur zur Verwertung und jeden Fisch knüppeln ja immer noch öffentlich unwidersprochen äußert) , kannste nicht erwarten, dass in Bayern das alle plötzlich einsehen (oder gar zugeben), da bisher evtl. falsch gelegen zu haben.

Die vorsichtige Annäherung von Präsi und Vizepräsi an die anglerische Realität sowie jetzt LAAAAAANGSAM grundsätzlich wohl eher Richtung Angler statt Richtung Restriktionen gehende öffentliche Äußerungen von denen ist bei den Bayernverbandlern wirklich weitaus mehr, als ich je zu hoffen wagte..

Wie das weitergeht, bleibt abzuwarten, aber diese Äußerungen des aktuellen Präsidiums sind allemal besser als die des Vorgängerpräsidenten Braun:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=211032


----------



## Lajos1 (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“*

Hallo,

dass in dieser Richtung Bewegung eingetreten ist war schon an dem Beitrag von Dr. Hanfland "Eigenverantwortung in strengen Regeln" in "Bayerns Fischerei + Gewässer" Ausgabe 3 September 2015 zu erkennen.
Ein solcher Beitrag wäre vor 3 Jahren noch undenkbar gewesen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Ein solcher Beitrag wäre vor 3 Jahren noch undenkbar gewesen.



Das ist ja das krude.

Undenkbar obwohl die Realität wohl anders aussah.

Und nochmal..einen Grundstein für Angriffe hat man doch quasi selbst gelegt.Indem man Dinge beschloss,welche nie nötig waren.

Das waren und bleiben unwirksame Werkzeuge.Ausser als möglicher Sargnagel in eigener Sache.

Nachhaltig,ist daran eigentlich nur der Unfug solcher Regelungen.

Insofern kommt hier gottlob ein positives Signal.

Noch ein kleines Licht aber immerhin ausbaufähig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Noch ein kleines Licht aber immerhin ausbaufähig.



RICHTIG!!

*Wenn schon mal aus den Verbänden ein anglerfreundliches Zucken kommt, MUSS man das auch wirklich loben..*

Und gerade wenn sich so sture und stockkonservative (angelpolitisch) Betonköppe wie die Bayernverbandler nur mal nen Millimeter bewegen, ist das umso lobenswerter..

Gerade ich, wenn ich immer auf die Verbanditen einprügle, MUSS das daher auch als gutes Zucken und ersten anglerfreundlichen Ansatz LOBEN!

*Tue ich hiermit AUSDRÜCKLICH!!* (auch wenn mir vieles noch nicht gefällt. Gerade Äußerungen Hanfland (lajos hat drauf hingewiesen), der bescheuerterweise gleich wieder mit dem Trophäenangeln ne unnötige Baustelle aufmacht, statt dazu nix zu schreiben - ist aber wohl von einem bayrischen Verbandler für den Anfang wirklich zu viel verlangt, so weit zu denken...)..


----------



## Franz_16 (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“*

Es gab schon länger kleinere Hinweise darauf, dass man im Landesfischereiverband Bayern bereit ist, die eigene Position zu überdenken. Eine für einen Verband von Angelfischern durchaus sehr ungewöhnliche Erscheinung. 

Ich hätte gerne das Gesicht von einigen Anwesenden gesehen, als der Holländer gesprochen hat - sinngemäß muss der ja gesagt haben:


> „Spaßangeln“ sei in der holländischen Kultur verwurzelt und politisch korrekt


Cooler Typ #6 :q 

Über die Ansichten aus Starnberg kann man hingegen entweder schmunzeln oder den Kopf schütteln. Man legt es sich dort, völlig unabhängig von Realitäten einfach so zurecht wie man es gerne hätte. Nicht nur beim Zurücksetzen. 

Kürzlich haben wir Ausbilder ein Schreiben erhalten, in dem behauptet wird, aufgrund des Tierschutzgesetzes §4 (1) (Bundesegesetz!) müsse man für das Töten eines Wirbeltieres die praktischen Fähigkeiten dazu haben. 
Die Relität sieht so aus, dass es in einigen Bundesländern mittlerweile prüfungsfreies Angeln gibt die eben z.T. ohne jegliche Form von Kursen und Prüfungen auskommt (dazu kommen natürlich die ganzen ungeprüften Kleintierzüchter, Nebenerwerbslandwirte etc.). 
Obwohl die Realität ganz klar zeigt - dass es so also nicht sein kann - in Starnberg bleibt man sich treu  



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> dass in dieser Richtung Bewegung eingetreten ist war schon an dem Beitrag von Dr. Hanfland "Eigenverantwortung in strengen Regeln" in "Bayerns Fischerei + Gewässer" Ausgabe 3 September 2015 zu erkennen.
> Ein solcher Beitrag wäre vor 3 Jahren noch undenkbar gewesen.
> ...



Den Artikel von Hanfland im Verbandsblättchen hab ich hier, das was mir daran gefällt ist - dass man offenbar endlich das Offensichtliche begriffen hat. Hanfland schreibt dort, über das bedingungslose Zurücksetzen, vermutlich meint er aber das bedingungslose Abschlagen  

Er schreibt, dass bedingungsloses Zurücksetzen absurde Folgen hätte: Wolle ein Aalangler an der Donau ein paar Köderfische fangen und würde dabei zufällig eine maßige Barbe, eine Nase, einen Frauennerfling, einen Nerfling, oder Schied erwischen, dann müsste er diese Fische töten. Und das obwohl sie auf der Roten Liste stehen würden und er dafür keine Verwendung hat.
Und er stellt sich die Frage, ob das im Sinne der Tierschutz-, Naturschutz- und Fischereigesetzgebung sein kann?

Was die politische Einflussnahme angeht, ist der bayerische Verband normalerweise aufgrund seiner Größe einigermaßen stark aufgestellt - hoffen wir, dass man auch mutig und geschickt genug ist, das Thema Zurücksetzen auf politischer Ebene entsprechend voranzubringen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Es gab schon länger kleinere Hinweise darauf, dass man im Landesfischereiverband Bayern bereit ist, die eigene Position zu überdenken.


Ich finde das absolut bemerkenswert und hatte so meine Zweifel, in wie weit bayerische Verbandler überhaupt denken können, nun machen sie sich schon ans ÜBERdenken....


Gut, dass Braun beim Verband (so hoffe ich) nach seinem "gesundheitsbedingten" Rücktritt (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=256926) nicht mehr viel zu melden hat.

Wenn sich die Verbandler jetzt noch etwas von Starnberg emanzipieren könnten und mehr an Angler und Angeln als an Fischer und fischen denken, dann könnte das was geben....

Allerdings wird für die Verbandler wohl die größte Schwierigkeit sein, ihre Volten im eigenen Verband zu erklären, nachdem sie jahrelang die reine Abknüppellehre predigten...

*Ich wünsche ihnen *(wirklich und ehrlich und ohne jede Häme!!) *viel Glück dabei!!*


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ich hätte gerne das Gesicht von einigen Anwesenden gesehen, als der Holländer gesprochen hat



Nicht nur du.

Kulturschock vom feinsten[emoji4] 

Ein Chippendale zu Gast im Kloster.
Einigen ein Gräuel,anderen dagegen..[emoji12]


----------



## zorra (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“*

Politisch halte Ich die Bayern zur Zeit für sehr gut(da wird Tacheles gerdet und nicht alles schön dagestellt)ob das Angelmässig auch mal soweit kommt wie in anderen Ländern zb.NL und das den evtl.auch Bundesweit...nö da sind wir Lichtjahre von Entfernt.
gr.zorra


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“*

Allgemeine Politik ist hier nicht erwünscht/geduldet - es geht hier NUR und REIN und AUSSCHLIESSLICH um Angelpolitik.
Danke.


----------



## zorra (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Allgemeine Politik ist hier nicht erwünscht/geduldet - es geht hier NUR und REIN und AUSSCHLIESSLICH um Angelpolitik.
> Danke.


 ..ich meine damit auch nur das es die Bayern Angelmässig auch drauf haben....ob das mit der Umsetztung klappt glaub ich nicht das es zur Zeit bzw.in der nächsten Zeit was wird...habe aber die Hoffnung wenn die alten Holzköpfe verschwinden und die Nächste Generation in Vorständen ans Ruder kommt das sich Angelmässig was ändert.
gr.zorra


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“*

[youtube1]TgczQGZScQQ[/youtube1]


[youtube1]vDbuUw7CQ4E[/youtube1]


----------



## Revilo62 (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“*



zorra schrieb:


> ..ich meine damit auch nur das es die Bayern Angelmässig auch drauf haben....ob das mit der Umsetztung klappt glaub ich nicht das es zur Zeit bzw.in der nächsten Zeit was wird...habe aber die Hoffnung wenn die alten Holzköpfe verschwinden und die Nächste Generation in Vorständen ans Ruder kommt das sich Angelmässig was ändert.
> gr.zorra



Das hört sich ja so an, als wenn die Posten bisher vererbt wurden, die die es ändern können sind die Vereinsmitglieder selbst, denn jeder kriegt nur das, was er selbst gewählt hat.
Vorstände sind doch nicht das Privileg der Alten und "Holzköpfe".
Solange die meisten froh sind, dass sich überhaupt jemand für diese Position findet, ohne zu überlegen, ob das mit den eigenen Vorstellungen harmonisiert, braucht man sich nicht wundern. 
Dies gilt im Übrigen auch für die übergeordneten Vorstände.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Tobi92 (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch &amp; Release, statt Catch &amp; Freeze“*

Allzu viel würde ich in diese Diskussion nicht rein Interpretieren.

Das zum Schluss von der Moderation vorgetragene Märchen stellte die Intention des Verbands für mich klar. 

Anhand der Reaktionen des Publikums wurde wiedereinmal deutlich, wie fern sich Angler und Verband (geworden) sind.


----------



## gründler (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“*

Ein gerade recht neues eingeführtes Gesetz...und nach kurzer Zeit merkt man.... pieeep....piep....piep....piiiiiiiep.piiiieeeeieieiep.











Nun versuch das mal wieder rückgängig zu machen....viel Spaß.


#h


----------



## sbho (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“*

vielleicht braucht ein Abküppel- oder "Abdachtel" - Gebot für die Woodheads....(Holkopferten) , andererseits löst sich das Problem meisten genealogisch ....

 Petri!


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“*



sbho schrieb:


> vielleicht braucht ein Abküppel- oder "Abdachtel" - Gebot für die Woodheads....(Holkopferten) , andererseits löst sich das Problem meisten genealogisch ....
> 
> Petri!



Was hast Du denn getrunken ??|uhoh:|uhoh:|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch &amp; Release, statt Catch &amp; Freeze“*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Allzu viel würde ich in diese Diskussion nicht rein Interpretieren.


Sollte man vorsichtig sein, vollkommen richtig!

ABER:
Alleine, dass die nicht mehr das Abknüppelgebot so befürworten wie bisher, sondern scheinbar auch aktiv etwas für mehr Eigenverantwortlichtkeit der Angler tun wollen, sollte man nicht nur zur Kenntnis nehmen, sondern die darin bestärken.

Auf der Facebookseite des Verbandes ist da Interessantes zu lesen.

So äußert sich der Verband, dass man zwar Gesetze nicht selber schreiben könne, aber wenigstens Einfluss auf die zuständigen Stellen nehmen (und da haben sie bisher ja dem Abknüppelgebot blind, dumpf und stumpf zugestimmt)...

Und dass sich fast alle Beteiligten (an der Diskussion) einig waren, dass es eine Regelung brauche, die Anglern mehr Eigenverantwortung zugesteht. Eine Haltung, die im Ministerium bisher nicht unbedingt geteilt werden würde (kein Wunder, wenn bis jetzt die bayrischen Verbanditen das immer unterstützt hatten).

Sollte da jetzt ein Dogmenwechsel sich abzeichnen, sollte man den unterstützen - folgen dem aktive Schritte des Verbandes gegen das Abknüppelgebot, werde ich zumindest die Bayern dann auch nicht mehr Verbanditen nennen..


----------



## Jose (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“*

naja, warten wir's mal ab.
mein erster gedanke war aber, dass deren TKs voll sind.
vorausgesetzt, die gehen überhaupt noch angeln...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch &amp; Release, statt Catch &amp; Freeze“*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Alleine, dass die nicht mehr das Abknüppelgebot so befürworten wie bisher, sondern scheinbar auch aktiv etwas für mehr Eigenverantwortlichtkeit der Angler tun wollen, sollte man nicht nur zur Kenntnis nehmen, sondern die darin bestärken.
> 
> Auf der Facebookseite des Verbandes ist da Interessantes zu lesen.
> 
> ...



In dieser ganzen Diskussion wird viel zu viel in einen Topf geworfen.

 Das fängt mit den Verbänden an. Was glaubt ihr eigentlich, warum auf oberer Ebene offensichtlich ein Umdenken stattfindet? Der Druck kommt von unten, aus den Vereinen und Bezirksverbänden, wo man bereits vor Jahren erkannt hat, dass das Bayerische Fischereigesetz bzgl. der Entnahmepflicht völliger Unfug und in der Praxis nicht umsetzbar ist.

 Die bayerischen "organisierten Angelfischern" fühlen sich von ihren Vereinen ganz gut nach oben hin vertreten und so langsam scheint die Kritik da anzukommen, wo sie hingehört.

 Und selbst wenn es gelingt, das Bayerische Fischereigesetz der Realität anzupassen, sollte allen Anglern klar sein, dass das eigentliche Problem das Tierschutzgesetz ist. Catch & Decide ist in der Realität oft nur das Deckmäntelchen für Catch & Release. Man könnte also auch sagen, dass die Bayern die einzigen sind, die das Tierschutzgesetz wortgetreu in ihrem Fischereigesetz umgesetzt haben. #h

 Wenn große Preisangeln ausgerichtet werden, in denen Karpfen ab 4kg als "schützenswerte Laichfische" deklariert werden, um sie vor dem Wiegen nicht abschlagen zu müssen und diese dann von See A in See B umgesetzt werden, nur um irgendwie den Eindruck von C&R zu vermeiden, ist das für mich nur ein hilfloser Versuch, irgendwie den Hals aus der Schlinge des Tierschutzgesetzes zu ziehen.

 Und genau deshalb hilft es auch nicht, wenn ein Niederländer kundtut, bei ihm zu Hause wäre Spaßangeln politisch korrekt. Wäre es bei uns auch, wenn jemand das Tierschutzgesetz ändern würde. Ist aber leider nicht absehbar. #d

 Fazit: Super, wenn die Bayerische Angelgesetzgebung in der Realität ankommt, aber das eigentliche Problem ist damit leider überhaupt nicht gelöst.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“*

Es geht hier nicht ums Gesetz, sondern um die Verordnung


----------



## Naturliebhaber (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es geht hier nicht ums Gesetz, sondern um die Verordnung



Das eine ist vom anderen nicht zu trennen, da die Verordnung Resultat des Gesetzes ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“*

Sowenig wie im vom Parlament beschlossenen TSG ein Verbot von C+R steht, sowenig stehts im Fischereigesetz von Bayern, vom Landesparlament beschlossen.

Eine Verordnung wie der §11 Afvig mit dem Abknüppelgebot ist nicht parlamentarisch abgesegnet, sondern von Ministerien und deren Beamten zur Umsetzung von Gesetzen nach deren eigenem Verständnis erarbeitet und umgesetzt.

Ein fundamentaler Unterschied.

Und eine Verordnung ist daher auch wesentlich leichter zu ändern als ein Gesetz ..

Und wenn die bisherigen Verbandsbetonköppe in Bayern da endlich ran wollen, haben sie meinen Segen..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“*

Noch eines: Auch in Bayern sollten diejenigen, die zum Meinungswandel in der Verbandsspitze beigetragen haben, genau den Eindruck, den der Titel dieses Threads erweckt ("Hurra, nun ist C&R erlaubt") vermeiden, sonst schießen wir uns wunderbar ins eigene Knie. Wir Angler in Bayern wollen erst mal selbst entscheiden dürfen, welche Fische wir entnehmen. Es geht um Catch & Decide.

 Aber ich bin mir sicher, dieser schmale Grat ist den Verantwortlichen bewusst. Sonst ist die Diskussion nämlich ganz schnell wieder vorbei.


----------



## Honeyball (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“*

Dieser Passus im TSG "aus gutem Grund" und die Klassifizierung von Fischen und Amphibiem in einem Atemzug mit anderen Wirbeltieren trotz wissenschaftlich nachgewiesener nicht vergleichbarer kognitiver Fähigkeiten ist überarbeitungswürdig.
Dazu braucht es aber Lobbyisten, die sich dafür einsetzen.
Ein Bundesverband, der nur als Geldverbrennungsmaschinerie mit angelinkompetenter Führung agiert, viele Landesverbände, die diesem hinterherhecheln, weil ihre Verantwortlichen entweder zu dämlich oder zu machtgeil sind, um selbst mal vernünftig zu denken und zu handeln im Sinne der Angler und zig tausende organisierte Angler, denen das alles am Arshc vorbeigeht und die stumpf und dumpf alles abnicken und sich gefallen lassen, sind eben genau *keine* ernstzunehmende Lobby für Angeln als sinnvolle und naturnahe Freizeitgestaltung.
Die Ökofanatiker und Tierrechtspetioten haben in Deutschland verdammt leichtes Spiel und lachen sich über so wenig Gegenwehr doch ins Fäustchen.

Umso bemerkens- und lobenswerter, dass ein Landesverband aufwacht und laut darüber nachdenkt. 
Vielleicht nur ein Streichholz im Regen, vielleicht aber der Anfang von einem Engagement zugunsten eines gewissen Umdenkens. Warten wir's ab!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“*



Honeyball schrieb:


> ein Landesverband aufwacht und laut darüber nachdenkt.



 Jetzt lasst den Bayern mal nicht zu viel Ehre zu teil werden. So wie ich das verstehe denkt man in Bayern darüber nach, die Entnahmerichtlinien auf das Maß der anderen Bundesländer zurückzufahren. Eine Revolution gegen das Tierschutzgesetz erkenne ich da nicht und glaube auch nicht, dass ein Landesverband hier absehbar nach vor preschen wird. 

 Alle mir bekannten Urteile wegen Verstoßes gegen das Tierschutzgesetz beim C&R-Anglern ergingen außerhalb Bayerns. Ein Zurückschrauben des bayerischen Abknüppelgesetzes auf die gelebte Praxis (kein Mensch entnimmt einen 35er Karpfen, wenn die Familie nur Filets isst) ändert nichts an der Grundproblematik, dass der Angler in Deutschland nur mit Entnahmeziel angeln darf.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“*

Genau das ist aber die "Revolution":
Dass Verbanditen NICHT MEHR ALLES EINFACH hinnehmen, sondern anfangen, übers zurückdrehen nach zu denken.

Ein Marathon beginnt mit dem ersten Schritt.........

Und Verbanditen liefen bisher nur rückwärts - da gabs also nix zu gewinnen für Angler oder das Angeln.

SOLLTE sich das nun wirklich ändern beim Verband so wie die das bisher auch öffentlich machen, wäre das unabhängig vom (direkten) Erfolg, wirklich bemerkenswert..

Wars wieder nur ne Luftblase, gibts weiter Kloppe von uns.......


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch &amp; Release, statt Catch &amp; Freeze“*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Man könnte also auch sagen, dass die Bayern die einzigen sind, die das Tierschutzgesetz wortgetreu in ihrem Fischereigesetz umgesetzt haben.


*Hüstel*

Sie haben mit der Verordnung weit,weit am Ziel vorbei geschossen..nämlich glatt verfehlt.

Eher ein Schuss in den eigenen Fuß.

Was die (voreilige und unsinnge Verordnung) überhaupt mit dem TSG zu tun haben sollte,werden wohl nur die damaligen Initiatoren alleine wissen.Entschliesst sich meiner Logik.

Wozu eine 150% Regelung,wenn 90% ebenso gut(oder warum das jetzige umdenken,spricht ja einiges dafür?) ohne Feuerrisiko ausgereicht hätten?

SO wie gehabt,durchs ängstliche zucken wenn überhaupt noch keiner "buh" gemacht hat,bügelt man sich das eigene Fischereipolitische Hemd eng.


----------



## kati48268 (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenngleich die Abknüppelbayern vom Verband natürlich nicht gleich eine komplette Kehrtwende zur Eigenverantwortung der Angler hinlegen wollten, ist es doch bemerkenswert, dass sich zumindest ein langsames Umdenken in Richtung Anglerfreundlichkeit ...


Die sind trotzdem weiterhin so nah an der Lebenswirklichkeit der Angler wie der Vatikan beim Thema Verhütung.
Tiefstes, dunkelstes, autokratisches Angel-Mittelalter.
Fällt mir schwer so einen Funken Umdenken zu loben.


----------



## willmalwassagen (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“*

In Bayern gibt es kein Abknüppel Gebot.
Da ist klar definiert, dass der Hegeverantwortliche über die Entnahme entscheiden darf. Also der Vereinsvorsitzende.
Zu C&R.
Ein angefressener Raubfischangler geht 3 xx die Woche nach Feierabend zum Spinnangeln an den Fluss vor der Haustüre und fängt im Durchschnitt 3 - 5 maßige Raubfische, die er alle wieder zurücksetzt. Und das 3x die Woche. Er will ja keinen Fisch "abknüppeln" sondern nur Spass beim Angeln haben.
Wenn der angezeigt wird (beweisbar für sein handeln) geht er als Vorbestrafter wegen Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz aus dem Gericht. Und wenn er sich um einen Job bewirbt macht er dann bei Vorbestraft Ja /Nein das Kreuzchen bei ja. Nicht wegen einem "Abknüppelgebot" sondern weil Tierschutz bei uns als eines der höchsten Güter im Grundgesetz verankert ist.
Wenn C&R legalisert werden soll müsst ihr jemand finden  der das Grundgesetz ändert.
Und bis dahin ist es nicht legal.  So einfach kann die Rechtslage sein.
Und wer angeln geht muss damit rechnen dass auch ein Fisch anbeisst, den man essen kann aber eigentlich gar nicht fangen wollte. Dass man den nicht mag ist vor Gericht sicher kein akzeptabler Grund für C&R.
Und wer mit dem deutschen Grundgesetz nicht einverstanden ist kann ja innerhalb der EU  ohne Probleme umziehen.
Oder Politiker werden und das Gestz ändern. Das wäre die Beste Lösung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Da ist klar definiert, dass der Hegeverantwortliche über die Entnahme entscheiden darf. Also der Vereinsvorsitzende.


Eben - dem Angler wird die Verantwortung entzogen in Bayern übers zurücksetzen - also Abknüppelgebot für Angler (wir sind ja ein Angler- und kein Vereinsvorsitzendenboard, daher gehts hier um Angler - und die müssen alles knüppeln, was nicht geschont ist in Bayern).

Siehe dazu auch das Interview  mit Manfred Braun als dem damals für Fischereirecht zuständigen Referatsleiter des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Forsten und späteren Präsi des bayrischen Landesfischereiverbandes, aus dem klar hervorgeht, dass  der Angler NICHT zu entscheiden, sondern nur abzuknüppeln hat - und auch die "Vorsitzenden" können nur eingeschränkt "entscheiden":
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=211032

Und weder im Grundgesetz noch im TSG noch im bayrischen Gesetz steht ein C+R-Verbot. Nur im 
§ 11 Abs. 8 Satz 1 AVBayFiG die Unmöglichkeit für Angler, selber über zurücksetzen zu entscheiden. Explizit verboten ist reines c+r (da: Angeln ohne Entnahmeabsicht) sonst nur im Fischereigesetz von S-H. Da aber nicht das zurücksetzen nicht gewünschter Fische im Gegensatz zum bayrischen §11 AFVIG..

Zudem steht nicht der Tierschutz selber im Grundgesetz, sondern der ist nur als Staatsziel im Grundgesetz verankert ..

Über C+R etc. kannst Du im passenden Thread diskutieren:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=144563


*Hier gehts aber darum*, dass der Verband in Bayern das erste Mal von der Zustimmung zum Abknüppelgebot (Afvig §11) abrückt und für mehr Eigenverantwortung der Angler eintritt.

Nur so kann sich was ändern - wenn Verbanditen noch Gesetzgeber und Behörden immer recht geben, wird das nie was.

Wir werden sehen, obs nur Luftblasen sind oder die tatsächlich was tun werden..


----------



## kati48268 (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> In Bayern gibt es kein Abknüppel Gebot...
> ...jemand finden  der das Grundgesetz ändert...


Aua, aua...

Man kann ja durchaus für die Bayrische Variante sein, wo der einzelne Angler gar nix mehr zu entscheiden hat, auch wenn ich dies nie verstehen werde.
Aber man sollte doch wenigstens wissen wovon man redet.
#d


----------



## Sharpo (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> In Bayern gibt es kein Abknüppel Gebot.
> Da ist klar definiert, dass der Hegeverantwortliche über die Entnahme entscheiden darf. Also der Vereinsvorsitzende.
> Zu C&R.
> Ein angefressener Raubfischangler geht 3 xx die Woche nach Feierabend zum Spinnangeln an den Fluss vor der Haustüre und fängt im Durchschnitt 3 - 5 maßige Raubfische, die er alle wieder zurücksetzt. Und das 3x die Woche. Er will ja keinen Fisch "abknüppeln" sondern nur Spass beim Angeln haben.
> ...



Steht im Grundgesetz? :q

Okay...danach wäre dann auch das reiten auf Pferden verboten. Ebenso das töten von Spinne  etc.
Steht ja alles Im Grundgesetz.

:vik: Nimmst Du Drogen?


Dein Raubfischangeln würde in NRW eher heile davon kommen. 
Man wird ihm kaum nachweisen können ohne vernünftigen grund geangelt zu haben.
Dein Beispiel entbehrt doch jeder Realität.


----------



## Brotfisch (5. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe den Bericht auf dem Eingangslink gelesen. Für mich besteht kein Anlass zur Euphorie.
Es ist gut, dass das Thema Zurücksetzen einmal auch unter internationaler Beteiligung diskutiert wurde. 
Gut ist auch, dass die "felsenfesten" Positionen (insbesondere von Herrn Braun) einmal ganz klar herausgearbeitet wurden:
- Zurücksetzen nur in (seltenen) Ausnahmefällen
- Man dürfe Anglern nicht zu viel Freiheiten geben (beachtlicher Gedankengang)
- Strenge Regelungen für/ gegen Angler sollen noch strengeren Restriktionen von Seiten des Naturschutzes vorbeugen (ob diese Rechnung aufgeht?).

Es ist bedauerlich, dass das Thema gute fachliche Praxis nicht einmal erwähnt wurde. Aber wer dem Angler die Verantwortung nehmen will, der kann damit natürlich auch nichts am Hut haben. Der aktuelle Stand der fachlichen Diskussion perlt an diesem Teflon einfach ab.

Sarkastisch könnte man sagen, dass man Angler nicht mehr ausbilden und prüfen müsste, wenn sie sowieso keine Verantwortung haben. 

Ich wüsste allerdings gerne einmal, wie Herr Braun darauf kommt, dass Zurücksetzen ungeschonter Fische "gegen das Gesetz" sei. Welches Gesetz ist denn da bitte gemeint? Doch wohl nicht der krude § 11 Abs. 8 der Bayerischen Ausführungsverordnung - den man übrigens auch andersherum lesen kann -. Das ist kein Gesetz - und im Übrigen wäre diese Vorschrift auch überflüssig, wenn sich das aus dem Tierschutzgesetz ergäbe. Aber ist bereits an anderer Stelle deutlich herausgearbeitet worden, dass das TSchG kein Zurücksetzverbot bzw. Entnahmegebot beinhaltet. Eine derartige Auslegung wäre schlicht tierschutzwidrig und nicht rechtskonform.

Alles in allem wenig, zu wenig Bewegung, auch (leider) in Bayern. 
Der Gedanke, dass man als Verband die Aufgabe hat, für eine Verbesserung der Rechtslage (wenigstens für mehr Klarheit) zu sorgen, war natürlich auch nicht zu vernehmen.

Für mich nichts weiter als eine verpasste Chance.



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> In Bayern gibt es kein Abknüppel Gebot.
> Da ist klar definiert, dass der Hegeverantwortliche über die Entnahme entscheiden darf. Also der Vereinsvorsitzende.
> Zu C&R.
> Ein angefressener Raubfischangler geht 3 xx die Woche nach Feierabend zum Spinnangeln an den Fluss vor der Haustüre und fängt im Durchschnitt 3 - 5 maßige Raubfische, die er alle wieder zurücksetzt. Und das 3x die Woche. Er will ja keinen Fisch "abknüppeln" sondern nur Spass beim Angeln haben.
> ...



Also zunächst einmal ist längst nicht jeder, der wegen eines Verstoßes gegen das TSchG verurteilt wird, deswegen gleich vorbestraft.
Zum anderen ergibt sich aus dem Grundgesetz mit absoluter Sicherheit kein Rücksetzverbot. Tierschutz ist dort lediglich Staatszielbestimmung. Eine GG-Änderung ist also ebensowenig erforderlich wie eine solche des TSchG. Letzteres mit der Einschränkung, dass aufgrund der in der Vergangenheit erfolgten Fehlinterpretationen eine gesetzliche Klarstellung wünschenswert ist, dass das Zurücksetzen im Rahmen der guten fachlichen Praxis dem TSchG nicht entgegensteht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“*

Schön, dass Du als Dr. der Juristerei, als Ex-Landesverbandspräsi und Ex-Vizepräsi beim VDSF  auch immer wieder darauf hinweist, dass diese "allgemeine" Sichtweise von wegen zurücksetzen verboten, Grundgesetz etc. so falsch ist, wie es immer wieder von Laien dargestellt wird..

Wie gesagt, dass die Bayern (auf deren Fratzenbuchseite auch nachzulesen) immerhin in die Richtung Eigenverantwortlichkeit der Angler etwas unternehmen wollen, ist für mich nach jahrzehntelanger Anglerverarschung und schützegeprägter Gehirnwäsche gerade auch im und durch den bayerischen Verband schon bemerkenswert.

Dass sie da erstmal gucken müssen, wie das bei ihren gehirngewaschenen Gremien ankommt, ist aber auch klar. 
Nen Salto rückwärts kann man da nicht erwarten (sonst müssten die ja eingestehen, die letzten Jahr(zehnt)e etwas falsch gemacht zu haben - die müssen erst mal langsam laufen anfangen in Richtung Angler, bevor sie Rückwärtssalti üben anfangen.

Denn DAS darf man nun wirklich von Verbanditen, deren Funktionären und Hauptamtler aber wirklich NICHT erwarten.

Schon dieses jetzige "Zucken" ist viel mehr, als ich je von Verbandlern erwartet hätte - gerade von den bayrischen...

Wenn die das jetzt nutzen und weiter ausbauen und tätig werden:
Gut!!

Wenn nicht:
Bleibts halt, wie es ist - Angelfischerverbände in Bund und Land sind Anglerfeinde...


----------



## kati48268 (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Der aktuelle Stand der fachlichen Diskussion perlt an diesem Teflon einfach ab.
> 
> Sarkastisch könnte man sagen, dass man Angler nicht mehr ausbilden und prüfen müsste, wenn sie sowieso keine Verantwortung haben.


Wunderschöne Statements! #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“*

Dann würde ja aber die Kohle durch Kurse, Prüfungen und Prüfungsmaterial für die Verbanditen wegfallen - Beelzebuben, ihr....
;-)))))

Ist ja aber ein anderes Thema ;-))


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“*

PS:
Witzig finde ich, dass ich ja bisher eigentlich immer der war, der Verbänden nix zutraute, während Brotfisch immer meinte, irgendwas würden die schon können und irgendwie würde man die schon brauchen und Hauptsache es gibt die Struktur...

Nu ist gerade andersrum:
Während ich ein erstes, anglerfreundliches Zucken beim bayrischen Verband sehe, sieht Brotfisch diesbezüglich noch rein gor nix....

Irgendwie komm ich mit meinem Namensvetter nicht zusammen ;-))))))


----------



## Brotfisch (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“*

So ist das eben, wenn good guy und bad guy die Rollen vertauschen....:vik:

Vielleicht sehe ich das hier - urplötzlich - sehr stark durch die Fachbrille und nicht so sehr - wie sonst - durch die verbandspolitische. Wechsele ich mal kurz die Nasenfahrräder, dann stimme ich Dir ja zu. Es bewegt sich ein Kleinwenig, nicht zuletzt dank des zunehmenden öffentlichen Drucks, den aufzubauen mehr und mehr gelingt.

Aus fachlicher Sicht aber ist diese Bewegung aus meinem Empfinden doch enttäuschend ausgefallen (auch wenn man von der "historischen Figur" des Herrn Braun vielleicht auch nichts anderes erwarten kann aus den von Thomas genannten Gründen). Denn mittlerweile ist das Thema Zurücksetzen auch und gerade in fachlicher Sicht ausreichend aufgearbeitet und veröffentlicht. Sowohl die juristischen Ableitungen, als auch die Forderungen an die Verbände sind klar formuliert. Da wird man schon hoffen dürfen, dass sich die Verbände irgendwann einmal damit auseinandersetzen, statt mantraartig immer nur die falschen Litaneien der Vorvergangenheit nachzusingen. 

Ich bin auch deswegen enttäuscht, weil bei der Veranstaltung verbandsseitig der Kern entlarvend freigelegt wurde: Man dürfe den Anglern nicht zu viel Verantwortung/ Freiheiten geben. Und die Erfahrung lehrt: Weil der Grat des "zu viel" nicht eindeutig ist, ist man mit der Freiheit lieber vorsorglich knickrig, damit nicht der böse grüne Mann kommt und uns das wenige, was wir haben wegnimmt. Der Kotau vor der grünen Gefahr ist allzu eingeübte Verbandspraxis - und zeugt nicht von Stärke, sondern von struktureller Schwäche. Auch im Denken!


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“*

naja, Braun hat ja seit seinem Rücktritt  im Verband nix mehr zu melden, den haben sie halt als Jurist eingeladen und so ists auch beschrieben bei den Verbandlern in Bayern..

Und der Held aus Starnberg hat auch nix mitm Verband direkt zu tun..

Und sowohl die Äußerungen von Vize und Präsident des bayrischen Verbandes finde ich interessant:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Diese Aussagen laut der Veröffentlichung beim Bezirk Oberbayern lassen den Schluss jedenfalls zu:
> 
> 
> > Der Vizepräsident des Landesfischereiverbandes Bayern, Willi Ruff, zog aus der Diskussion folgenden Schluss: „*Wir müssen einen Mittelweg finden und dabei dem einzelnen Fischer die Möglichkeit geben, selbst zu entscheiden*. So sah das auch der Präsient des Landesfischereiverbandes Bayern, Prof. Dr.-Ing. Albert Göttle in seinem Schlusswort: „Fischen ist nicht nur Spaß, sondern auch Hege und Pflege. Und diesen Spagat müssen wir leisten.“



wie auch die auf den Fratzenbuchseiten der bayrischen Verbanditen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So äußert sich der Verband, dass man zwar Gesetze nicht selber schreiben könne, aber wenigstens Einfluss auf die zuständigen Stellen nehmen (und da haben sie bisher ja dem Abknüppelgebot blind, dumpf und stumpf zugestimmt)...
> 
> Und dass sich fast alle Beteiligten (an der Diskussion) einig waren, dass es eine Regelung brauche, die Anglern mehr Eigenverantwortung zugesteht. Eine Haltung, die im Ministerium bisher nicht unbedingt geteilt werden würde (kein Wunder, wenn bis jetzt die bayrischen Verbanditen das immer unterstützt hatten).
> 
> Sollte da jetzt ein Dogmenwechsel sich abzeichnen, sollte man den unterstützen - folgen dem aktive Schritte des Verbandes gegen das Abknüppelgebot, werde ich zumindest die Bayern dann auch nicht mehr Verbanditen nennen..



Wie gesagt, mehr Verantwortung für Angler statt über sie zu herrschen - das wäre ein Paradigmenwechsel..

Der zu loben wäre...

Kommt er nicht und es soll nur verschleiern, beruhigen, tarnen, täuschen, tricksen, dann gibts halt weiter Kloppe...

Denn dann wurde ja nix schlechter, es blieb nur , wie es schon ist...

Von daher:
Nu lasst sie mal machen und zeigen, ob Verbanditen auch anglerfreundlich können..

(jetzt muss ich schon Verbanditen verteidigen - irgendwie schüttelts mich.. )


----------



## Brotfisch (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“*

Keine Frage, die von Dir genannten Zitate klingen, als ginge etwas in die richtige Richtung. Und ich will den beiden Herren auch nicht Unrecht tun. 
Der Spagat, von dem da die Rede ist, klingt für mich aber nach einem Kompromiss zwischen Rücksetzen ist strafbar und Rücksetzen ist nicht strafbar. Oder zwischen Interessen der Angler und der althergebrachten Irrlehre. Mir fehlt die Phantasie, um mir einen Mittelweg zwischen verantwortungsvollem Angeln und Angeln ohne Entscheidungsbefugnis des Anglers vorzustellen.

Ich verstehe ja, dass man dem Trophäenangeln keinen Vorschub leisten will, in dem man ihm über eine "Freigabe" des Zurücksetzens zugleich einen Segen erteilt. Aber das ist auch keineswegs erforderlich, denn eine klare begriffliche Trennung liegt ja vor. Sie müsste nur Eingang in die DAFV-Ideologie finden. Oder anders gesagt, der DAFV müsste endlich lernen, sich auf der Höhe der fachlichen Diskussion zu artikulieren, statt wie aus der Vergangenheit gewohnt auf präsidialem Stammtischniveau.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“*

Die müssen weniger den Spagat nach aussen, als nach innen hinkriegen, nachdem sie ihren Gremien und Funktionären über Jahrzehnte schützergeprägte Gehirnwäsche verpasst haben und die das halt nun glauben.

Ich denke, da suchen die nach ner vermittelbaren Lösung..

Ich kann mich auch täuschen - und hab dann kein Problem, weiter wie bisher auf die drauf zu kloppen..

Aber nach sowas sollen sie zumindest mal ne Chance kriegen, auch in der Praxis was Vernünftiges hinzukriegen..

Man wird sehen..

Diese Äußerungen der Verbandsoberen da, das wäre ja - als Vergleich-  wie wenn der Papst Frauen jetzt auf einmal als Priester zulassen wollte..

Da muss der auch zuerst die Kurie beackern..

Die Gläubigen hätten damit wohl weniger Probleme


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Ich bin auch deswegen enttäuscht, weil bei der Veranstaltung verbandsseitig der Kern entlarvend freigelegt wurde: Man dürfe den Anglern nicht zu viel Verantwortung/ Freiheiten geben. Und die Erfahrung lehrt: Weil der Grat des "zu viel" nicht eindeutig ist, ist man mit der Freiheit lieber vorsorglich knickrig, damit nicht der böse grüne Mann kommt und uns das wenige, was wir haben wegnimmt. Der Kotau vor der grünen Gefahr ist allzu eingeübte Verbandspraxis



Paranoide "Logik" aber leider Realität..noch weit,weit bevor spekulative Geister die fiktive Verbotssäge rausholen,erledigt man das prophylaktisch real lieber selbst.

Und ab ist wieder mal einer der Äste,auf denen man sitzt..dummerweise wachsen die nicht mal eben nach.Ab ist ab und es darf nebenan neu bepflanzt werden.

Mühevolle Wiederaufbauarbeit mit 
Hindernissen in Form von ideologisch veralteten und
verdorbenen Saatgut ala' "nicht zu viele Freiheiten,es könnte ja.."

Auf so ein schmales Brett,muss man(n) erst einmal kommen[emoji37] 

Es könnte so einfach sein..


----------



## kati48268 (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> ...Ich bin auch deswegen enttäuscht, weil bei der Veranstaltung verbandsseitig der Kern entlarvend freigelegt wurde: Man dürfe den Anglern nicht zu viel Verantwortung/ Freiheiten geben. Und die Erfahrung lehrt: Weil der Grat des "zu viel" nicht eindeutig ist, ist man mit der Freiheit lieber vorsorglich knickrig, damit nicht der böse grüne Mann kommt und uns das wenige, was wir haben wegnimmt. Der Kotau vor der grünen Gefahr ist allzu eingeübte Verbandspraxis - und zeugt nicht von Stärke, sondern von struktureller Schwäche. Auch im Denken!


|good:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die müssen weniger den Spagat nach aussen, als nach innen hinkriegen, nachdem sie ihren Gremien und Funktionären über Jahrzehnte schützergeprägte Gehirnwäsche verpasst haben und die das halt nun glauben.


Zuzügl. all der Angler, die sich diesen Murks auch als Glaubenskorsett angezogen haben; sieht man leider auch hier im Board immer wieder, auch in diesem Trööt.


----------



## angler1996 (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Mir fehlt die Phantasie, um mir einen Mittelweg zwischen verantwortungsvollem Angeln und Angeln ohne Entscheidungsbefugnis des Anglers vorzustellen.
> 
> Ich verstehe ja, dass man dem Trophäenangeln keinen Vorschub leisten will, in dem man ihm über eine "Freigabe" des Zurücksetzens zugleich einen Segen erteilt. Aber das ist auch keineswegs erforderlich, denn eine klare begriffliche Trennung liegt ja vor. Sie müsste nur Eingang in die DAFV-Ideologie finden. Oder anders gesagt, der DAFV müsste endlich lernen, sich auf der Höhe der fachlichen Diskussion zu artikulieren, statt wie aus der Vergangenheit gewohnt auf präsidialem Stammtischniveau.


 
 Warum Phantasie? Das ist doch einfach
 Schonzeiten und  -maße, von mir aus auch Schonbezirke, ganzjährig geschützt, 
 Entnahmegebote und im Rest der Fälle entscheidet der Angler nach guter fachlicher Praxis
Gruß A.


----------



## Ossipeter (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“*

Schön wärs, aber leider wahrscheinlich zu einfach!


----------



## angler1996 (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“*

warum, die Regeln für die Regelwütigen und die Freiheit für den Rest. Ja ich weiß Bayern#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“*

nö, ich bin dafür, dass ALLE Angler vernünftig und ohne sinnlose Restriktionen oder der Gefahr sinnloser Anzeigen angeln können sollen - auch in Bayern..


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“*

http://lfvbayern.de/fischen/angelfi...n-fischen-moeglichkeiten-und-zwaenge-855.html
Wenngleich die Definition C+R stimmt, ist die als Fakt geäußerte Annahme dass ein Verbot von C+R auch aus dem TSG ergeben würde (neben dem bayrischen Fischereigesetz) so zumindest auch rechtswissenschaftlich nicht unumstritten und das sollte auch dem bayrischen Verband eigentlich bekannt sein.

Auf der Faxcebookseite vom bayrischen Verband habe ich unter dem Hinweis auf obigen Artikel mal folgenden Kommentar hinterlassen:


> So wie das im Artikel steht, dass sich ein C+R Verbot aus dem TSG ergeben würde, ist das schlicht nicht haltbar.
> Dazu gibt es auch unterschiedliche rechtliche Auffassungen - und nicht Herr Braun, der Landesverband oder Starnberg hat da das alleinige Definitionsrecht oder die Deutungshoheit, auch wenn die sich das gerne anmaßen.
> 
> Nur hat der Verband wie die anderen genannten bisher eben GEGEN die Interessen der Angler im Rahmen einer vernünftigen Eigenverantwortung gearbeitet.
> ...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“*

Habs mir gerade mal durchgelesen.

Solange man da weiter stur und unbeirrt an kruden Rechts-interpretationen festhällt,wird das nix.

Und eine Lockerung nur auf bedrohte Arten zulässig zu machen,ist ja auch nicht gerade der Fortschritt vor dem Herrn.

Eher ein Zeichen von verbohrter Hilflosigkeit aber auch immenser Rückständigkeit im Vergleich mit NL und sogar nahezu Restdeutschland.

War das evtl.mit kulturellen Unterschieden gemeint?

Allein auf weiter Flur die Tierschutzfahne anbiedernd vorantragen und als gnädiges Zugeständnis an die eigene Klientel ein paar untaugliche Alibikrücken aus den Betonköpfen zaubern??

Solche Leute degradieren Angler auf reinen Zahlviehstatus.Gehts nämlich um ein Mehr an Rechten,hält man Angler für unfähig Verantwortung zu tragen.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“*

Hallo miteinander




RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> War das evtl.mit kulturellen Unterschieden gemeint?
> .



Nein, es ist gemeint eine andere Angelkultur, eine andere Ethik.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Naturliebhaber (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> http://lfvbayern.de/fischen/angelfi...n-fischen-moeglichkeiten-und-zwaenge-855.html
> Wenngleich die Definition C+R stimmt, ist die als Fakt geäußerte Annahme dass ein Verbot von C+R auch aus dem TSG ergeben würde (neben dem bayrischen Fischereigesetz) so zumindest auch rechtswissenschaftlich nicht unumstritten und das sollte auch dem bayrischen Verband eigentlich bekannt sein.



Die als Fakt geäußerte Annahme, dass C+R im Widerspruch zum Tierschutzgesetz steht, ergibt sich dann, wenn man Fischen Leidensfähigkeit zuspricht.

 Da liegt der Hase im Pfeffer. Und leider sind bisher die deutschen Gerichte in mir bekannten Verfahren zu C+R genau davon ausgegangen. In Ergebnis gab es immer Urteile gegen den Angeklagten, wenn dieser offen C+R zugab bzw. das Gericht glaubte, ihm dies nachweisen zu können.

 Dabei ging es übrigens nicht immer um die Verweildauer außerhalb des Wassers, sondern auch um den angeblichen Stress, dem das Tier während des Drills ausgesetzt ist. 

 Aber das ist ja alles bekannt ...


----------



## angler1996 (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“*

es wäre höchtsgradig sinnvoll, die hier immer wieder genannten Urteile mal in einem Tröd zu sammeln, bitte ohne Kommentar, Kommentar kann's in nem Paralleltröd geben. 
 Keiner kann beurteilen, ob die Bewertung eines Members rechtlich korrekt ist, ohne Urteile zu kennen.
 Nur so als Gedanke
 Gruß A.
 ( ergibt in der Summe eine sinnige Urteilssammlung, wer bekommt schon mit, was das Amtsgereicht in Biberach von sich gibt|supergri)


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> Witzig finde ich, dass ich ja bisher eigentlich immer der war, der Verbänden nix zutraute, während Brotfisch immer meinte, irgendwas würden die schon können und irgendwie würde man die schon brauchen und Hauptsache es gibt die Struktur...
> 
> Nu ist gerade andersrum:
> ...



Ganz klare Sache, Thomas hat Recht. |supergri


Im Ernst, ich sehe da auch keinerlei Grund optimistisch zu sein. Das sind leere Worthülsen einiger, denen zur Zeit vielleicht ein paar Tropfen Ihrer eigenen Suppe um die Ohren fliegen. Wenn Verbandler jedoch etwas können, dann ist das aussitzen. Die fürchten die Auseinandersetzung mit dem grünen Mann vielmehr, als die mit einigen Ihrer Mitglieder. 
Ein laues Lüftchen im Orkan, mehr nicht.


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> In Bayern gibt es kein Abknüppel Gebot.
> Da ist klar definiert, dass der Hegeverantwortliche über die Entnahme entscheiden darf. Also der Vereinsvorsitzende.
> Zu C&R.
> Ein angefressener Raubfischangler geht 3 xx die Woche nach Feierabend zum Spinnangeln an den Fluss vor der Haustüre und fängt im Durchschnitt 3 - 5 maßige Raubfische, die er alle wieder zurücksetzt. Und das 3x die Woche. Er will ja keinen Fisch "abknüppeln" sondern nur Spass beim Angeln haben.
> ...



Wenn jemand mal was sagen will, soll er das tun. Nirgendwo steht geschrieben, dass eine fundierte Sachkenntnis dahinter stehen muss.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Nein, es ist gemeint eine andere Angelkultur, eine andere Ethik.



Scheint mit der aufgezwungenen Ethik nur nicht so ganz geklappt zu haben?!

Was daran Angel"kultur" sein soll,erschliesst sich mir auch nicht so ganz.

Genauso wenig,wie da einige selbsternannte Ethikwächter ohne zwingende Notwendigkeit immer von c&d auf c&r abgleiten müssen.

Man beraubt sich damit bereits im Vorfeld jeglicher Pro Argumentation.

Der Verweis auf die gesellschaftl.Akzeptanz zeigt doch nur zu deutlich, das man sich mit der bayer.Lösung selbst in eine Zwickmühle gebracht hat.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“*

Hallo Peter
Hallo miteinander

Wenn man sich den verlinkten Text, über den wir hier reden, noch einmal anschaut, dann sollte eigentlich klar werden, dass ein deutlicher Fokus auf die "kulturellen Unterschiede" gelegt ist. Unterschiede zwischen Holland, Bayern und der Schweiz im Bereich der Angelkultur. Das soll heißen, dass in diesen Länder es jeweils unterschiedlich bewertet wird, was Angeln eigentlich bedeutet. Wir teilen also nicht die selben Werten >>> haben also unterschiedliche Angelkulturen.

Weiter wird darauf hingewiesen, dass diese Werte jeweils im Zusammenhang mit der allgemeinen gesellschaftlichen Akzeptanz stehen.

Vor diesem Hintergrund ist die aktuelle Diskussion zu sehen.

Hört sich für den "Normalangler" ziemlich theoretisch an. Für den "Normalangler" bedeutet das, dass er ein Gefühl hat was "richtiges Angeln" ist (=seine Angelkultur). Und diese Angelkultur muss im Einklang mit der Auffassung der "normalen Bevölkerung" stehen (=gesellschaftliche Akzeptanz).

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Revilo62 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“*

Hallo aus Preussen,
da frag ich mich aber ganz stark, worauf sich die gesellschaftliche Akzeptanz bezieht, wie und womit wird sie bewertet. Oder meinst Du ernsthaft, dass die "normale" Bevölkerung es toleriert, das grundsätzlich jeder Fisch
( Ausnahmen sind ja bekannt, zumindest nach bayrischem Verständnis) getötet werden muss, da es ja nur einen 
" vernünftigen " Grund für das Angeln gibt.
Der Alltag, gerade im urbanen Bereich, spricht eine deutlich andere Sprache.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Fischer am Inn (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“*

Hallo Revilo62
Hallo miteinander

Ich wollte eigentlich in diesem Thread keine eigene Meinung kundtun, sondern nur verdeutlichen, was in dem verlinkten Text niedergeschrieben ist. Denn ich habe den Eindruck, dass das vielfach nicht verstanden wird. Dieser Eindruck hält unvermindert an.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“*



> Der Alltag, gerade im urbanen Bereich, spricht eine deutlich andere Sprache.



Und entsprechende Studien auch - das mit der "gesellschaftlichen Akzeptanz" ist eh nur Verbandsgedönse, weil die sich damit wichtig machen können und den dummen Anglern vorgeben, wie man zu angeln hat..

Um diesen Herrschaftsanspruch zu sichern, kams dann auch dazu, dass vom Verband mal das Abknüppelgebot bejubelt wurde.. 

Wurden ja nur Angler eingeschränkt, nicht aber Vereine/Vorsitzende..

Ich glaube, nachdem immer mehr Vereine aber "eingeschränkt" wurden (Mittelfranken z. B.), indem man denen ihre eigenen Schonmaße/zeiten gestrichen hat und alles auf gesetzliche zurückstellte, da merkten die erst, dass der Schuss auch nach hinten losgehen kann..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Der Alltag, gerade im urbanen Bereich, spricht eine deutlich andere Sprache.



Sehe ich genauso.Blöde Blicke gibts zumeist beim Griff zu Knüppel und Messer.

Mir scheint,das selbst die Mehrheit der realistisch denkenden Nichtangler, einigen an der Realität vorbei agierenden Fachverbandshäuptlingen Verständnistechnisch um Lichtjahre voraus sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Mir scheint,das selbst die Mehrheit der realistisch denkenden Nichtangler, einigen an der Realität vorbei agierenden Fachverbandshäuptlingen Verständnistechnisch um Lichtjahre voraus sind.


Die Latte liegt da ja auch nicht allzuhoch .......


----------



## Fischer am Inn (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“*

Okay Jungs, 

Ihr glaubt verstanden zu haben, was in dem verlinkten Text steht.

Dann belassen wir es dabei.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## kati48268 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> ...Unterschiede zwischen Holland, Bayern und der Schweiz im Bereich der Angelkultur. Das soll heißen, dass in diesen Länder es jeweils unterschiedlich bewertet wird, was Angeln eigentlich bedeutet. Wir teilen also nicht die selben Werten >>> haben also unterschiedliche Angelkulturen.


Wer hat aber die Hoheit über die Definition was bayrische Angelkultur ist & worin & warum sie sich von anderen Ländern & Bundesländern unterscheidet?

Ein Verband als Sprachrohr der Basis wäre durchaus so jemand.
Ist der bayrische Verband aber das Sprachrohr der Basis?


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“*

Die Knute, nicht das Sprachrohr - gilt aber für (fast) alle Verbände, dass die sich als Herrscher und nicht als von organisierten Angelfischern bezahlte Dienstleister sehen..

Ich finde es dennoch bemerkenswert, dass hier der bayrische Verband immerhin einen Schritt zu mehr Eigenverantwortung der Angler zu machen scheint - was rauskommt,wird man sehen..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Okay Jungs,
> 
> Ihr glaubt verstanden zu haben, was in dem verlinkten Text steht.
> 
> ...



Ich habe zumindest verstanden,das Bayern mit diesem §11 Abs.8 etwas (tot[emoji57] )geregelt hat,wo es schlicht und einfach nicht die Bohne zu regeln gab.


----------



## Revilo62 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“*

Ich weiss nicht, was es da nicht zu verstehen geben sollte.
Bin allerdings auch nicht des "Zwischen den Zeilen lesen" mächtig, weil gerade die deutsche Sprache in der Lage ist, auf den Punkt zu kommen und nicht zu umschreiben.
Nochmal die Frage in den Raum gestellt, wer definiert "Angelkultur" und "gesellschaftliche Akzeptanz" und wer maßt sich an dem Angler die " anglerische Verantwortung" abzusprechen ?
Gerade in den letzten Jahren hat sich das Bewußtsein und die Angelkultur deutlich verändert, zumal es heute fast Jedem möglich ist, an entsprechende Informationen und Statements, egal aus welchem Kulturkreis auch immer, ranzukommen. 
Und gerae die Reisefreudigkeit im Angelbereich verdeutlicht doch vielen Anglern, was woanders erreicht wurde und in D auch erreichbar sein könnte.
Und eine Einbahnstraße mit einer Mauer am Ende ist eben keine Sackgasse - das ist ne verfahrene Kiste, da hilft nur die Mauer wegreissen oder das Einbahnstraßenschild zu entfernen.
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Fischer am Inn (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“*

Hallo

 nochmal: Ich wollte und ich will nicht ein eigenes Statement abgeben. Ich habe fälschlicher Weise unterstellt, Ihr würdet den verlinkten Text nicht verstehen. Ihr teilt mir unisono mit, dass Ihr verstanden habt. Dann ist ja alles okay.

 Servus
 Fischer am Inn


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Und eine Einbahnstraße mit einer Mauer am Ende ist eben keine Sackgasse - das ist ne verfahrene Kiste, da hilft nur die Mauer wegreissen oder das Einbahnstraßenschild zu entfernen.



Geistiger Holzweg suboptimal kompetenter Bauherren.[emoji6]


----------



## kati48268 (19. August 2016)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich finde es dennoch bemerkenswert, dass hier der bayrische Verband immerhin einen Schritt zu mehr Eigenverantwortung der Angler zu machen scheint - was rauskommt,wird man sehen..



Im Zuge der Augenthaler-"Affäre"
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317425&highlight=Augenthaler
bei der sich der bayrische Landesverband auf die Seite von Peta stellt 
und aus eigener Initiative heraus auch noch nachgetreten hat,
geht es in Bayern ja heiss her, was sich auch auf deren Facebookseite wiederspiegelt.
https://www.facebook.com/lfvbayern/?fref=ts
Der LFV nimmt dort in verschiedenen Threads Stellung und geht durchaus auch auf Diskutanten ein.

Auffallend: sie haben keinen einzigen Fürsprecher, der sich dort in Ihrem Sinne äußert.
Das sollte ihnen deutlich mehr Sorgen machen als diejenigen, die meckern.


Auf einige wenige meiner Fragen hat der LFV geantwortet, so nun auch dazu, was er sich unter
_"Mehr Eigenverantwortung für Angler"_
denn vorstellt.
_(zu finden unter dem Titel "Angeln: bin mal kurz Fische fangen", Post vom 18.8., im weiteren Verlauf eines Kommentars von Ulrich Brossmann)
_
Dazu führt er ein Beispiel an:
_Ein Angler will KöFis fangen und ihm geht dabei außerhalb der Schonzeit ein maßiger Frauennervling an den Haken.
Diesen solle er aus eigenem Gusto zurücksetzen dürfen, 
weil er ja als bedrohte Art auf der Roten Liste stehe!!!_


*DAS* ist also das Maß an "Eigenverantwortung", die der Verband einem Angler zugestehen will!

Es ist hunderte Meilen weit entfernt von dem, 
was Lebenswirklichkeit & Alltag von Anglern ist 
und natürlich auch davon, wo ihnen der Schuh drückt!

Es geht nicht mal annähernd in die Richtung von Release-Regelungen, die in allen anderen Bundesländern -selbst in denen mit Grünen in den Regierungen- üblich und als Tierschutzgesetzkonform anerkannt sind.

Obwohl der bayrische LFV sich von Ex-Präsi Braun
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=211032
öffentlich absetzt;
Zitat: _"__Seit seiner Amtszeit hat sich in Punkto Zurücksetzen im LFV einiges bewegt."_
kommt überhaupt nichts von dem, was Angler bewegt, in den Köpfen der Verbandler an.

Wie sollen solche Betonköpfe etwas Positives für Angler bei der Landesregierung erkämpfen, wenn sie gar nicht vorhaben etwas zu ändern 
und überhaupt kein Verständnis dafür haben, was überhaupt Bedarf ihrer Basis ist?

Die *Hoffnung*, die in diesem Thread mehrfach geäußert wird, dass in Bayern "Bewegung" rein kommt,
darf als *abgeknüppelt* angesehen werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2016)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“*

Ja, das sehe ich auch so..


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“*

Nach dem, was derzeit so an Papieren kursiert, scheint es momentan in Richtung einer Neuregelung seitens der Regierungen zu gehen, die alles noch komplizierter und anglerfeindlicher macht.

Wobei im Kern das Abknüppelgebot bestehen bleiben soll.

Wie es scheint, hat sich der bayrische Verband nicht mit so deutlichen Worten gemeldet wie die Hessen (gut, Bayern hats "nur" mit der augenscheinlich anglerfeindlichen CSU und ein paar "außerhalbCSU-Schützern" zu tun, da sind die noch anglerfeindlicheren Grünen in Hessen vielleicht doch ne andere Hausnummer). 


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Den Satz find ich persönlich besonders gelungen, weil er richtig klar macht, was Sache ist:
> 
> 
> > Aus dem Tierschutzrecht lässt sich ausschließlich die alte Regel ableiten, *die neue hat Züge eines Fischvernichtungsprogramms*.



Ich hoffe, der hessische Verband hat da mehr Glück bei der Politik als der bayerische...

Nicht umsonst sind beim Ranking die Hessen schon knapp vor anglerfreundlich auf Rang 10, während Bayern auf Rang 6 ist - und wenn sie die kommende Regelung (wenn sie so kommt) dann noch schönreden wollen, auch entsprechend weiter Richtung PETA gestuft wird:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319979


----------



## Deep Down (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nach dem, was derzeit so an Papieren kursiert, scheint es momentan in Richtung einer Neuregelung seitens der Regierungen zu gehen, die alles noch komplizierter und anglerfeindlicher macht.
> 
> Wobei im Kern das Abknüppelgebot bestehen bleiben soll.



Hast schon genaueres?


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“*

darfs noch nicht veröffentlichen..

Aber es wird nix erleichtert, nur alle komplizierter gemacht,  und das Abknüppelgebot bleibt im Kern bestehen, bzw. wird sogar zementiert.


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Selbst Braun (Ex-Präsi des bayrischen Verbandes und als Beamter mit hauptverantwortlich fürs Abknüppelgebot) , der klar dem einzelnen Angler eigentlich jede Verantwortung beim zurücksetzen entziehen will (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=211032) kommt aber zum Schluss, dass ein Fisch kurz vor der Laichzeit, den Bauch voller Laich, gegen das Gesetz "ins Gewässer zurück gegeben werden können sollte"..



"gegen das Gesetz" ? Das ist ja nun nicht weit von einer Aufforderung zur Begehung einer Straftat entfernt. Erstaunlich dass ein Mensch wie Herr Braun sich dazu hinreißen lässt, sowas öffentlich zu verkünden.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Hast schon genaueres?



http://www.fischereiverband-oberbayern.de/?scope=aktuelles&action=showArticle&id=263


----------



## Deep Down (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“*

Aha, schaun mer mal!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber es wird nix erleichtert, nur alle komplizierter gemacht,  und das Abknüppelgebot bleibt im Kern bestehen, bzw. wird sogar zementiert.



Wäre ja auch zu schön gewesen,sich in's Anglerische 21.Jhd zu begeben/trauen

Anstatt sich Regeltechnisch den Tatsachen anzupassen,folgt der nächste Rückschritt ins Ideologietechnische
Mittelalter.

Wahrscheinlich erwarten die Hinterwäldlerischen Dogmatiker auch noch verständnisvollen Applaus für den verzapften Schei$$ ?

Mehr Gängelung wagen..so das Motto


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> http://www.fischereiverband-oberbayern.de/?scope=aktuelles&action=showArticle&id=263


Wahrscheinlich hat der noch nicht  das mi vorliegende Schreiben vom zuständigen Dr. im Ministerium vorliegen, wenn die das gut finden. 

Oder die bayerischen Verbanditen sind tatsächlich so hohl, das toll zu finden..

Die Bedingungen sind schlicht hanebüchen und eh anglerfeindlich, geht auch jetzt nur über Bewirtschafter, wenn das so wie im Schreiben umgesetzt werden würde, muss beantragt werden, nur für die genannten Arten, gleichzeitig Schonzeitverlängerung für die Art etc...

Im Kern bleibts dazu schlicht beim Abknüppelgebot, oder, wie es der hessische Verband nennt, ein "Fischvernichtungsprogramm"..


----------



## Deep Down (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“*

Diese Angst vorm Trophäenfischen kann schon zur Psychose  werden!


----------



## smithie (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Diese Angst vorm Trophäenfischen kann schon zur Psychose  werden!


Was heißt "kann" ... ist es ja offensichtlich schon. 

Mir stellt sich viel mehr die Frage, warum der Fischerei(ausübungs)berechtigte es in einem Gewässer mit Artenschutz für Fischart XYZ (inkl. verlängerter Schonzeit) überhaupt bislang erlaubt, diese Fischart zu entnehmen.
Sollte die Fischart dort nicht so und so schon generell geschont sein? 
Damit ist diese furchtbare zurücksetz-Entscheidung auch von den Schultern des heillos überforderten einzelnen Anglers genommen!!

Somit ist diese "Neuregelung" kein Test des "verantwortungsvollen Anglers" sondern einzig und allein der Test, ob sich der jeweilige Bestand schon soweit erholt hat, dass man Fische entnehmen kann.

Hier werden Äpfel und Birnen vermischt.


----------



## jranseier (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“*

Jetzt auch vom Landesfischereiverband Bayern ganz offiziell:

http://lfvbayern.de/fischen/angelfi...eigenverantwortung-fuer-die-fischer-1403.html

ranseier


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“*

Jepp, deckt sich mit den mir vorliegenden Papieren, schön, dass die bayerischen Verbandler auch schon wach geworden sind:
Weitere Verarschung der Anglerschaft, weiter MUSS das Bewirtschafter entscheiden und tätig werden, um Anglern überhaupt die Möglichkeit zu geben, nur in Verbindung mit Schonzeitverlängerung, und, und, und vor allem:
Das Abknüppelgebot grundsätzlich bleibt weiter bestehen. 


Die Bayern sollten sich mal ein Beispiel am hessischen Verband nehmen, wie man so ein Abknüppelgebot bezeichnet bzw. bezeichnen sollte als Angler:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> > Aus dem Tierschutzrecht lässt sich ausschließlich die alte Regel ableiten, *die neue hat Züge eines Fischvernichtungsprogramms*.



Und ihre C+R-Paranoia endlich auf den Müllhaufen werfen (es wird in Bayern eh so viel zurückgesetzt wie auch in anderen Bundesländern...)


----------



## jranseier (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und ihre C+R-Paranoia endlich auf den Müllhaufen werfen (es wird in Bayern eh so viel zurückgesetzt wie auch in anderen Bundesländern...)



Ziviler Ungehorsam hilft in solchen Fällen ungemein, denn mit der Zeit, wenn auch gaaaaanz langsam, wird dieser legalisiert. Die aktuelle C&R-Maßnahme ist schon mal ein erster Schritt.

Wird schon noch, in Bayern dauert alles immer a bisserl länger.

ranseier


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“*

Ich hoffe - habe aber schwerste Bedenken (nicht wegen der Bayern, die mag ich, wegen der (meisten) Verbandler da..)


----------



## Lajos1 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“*

Hallo,

na ja, wenigstens ein Anfang nach rund 25 Jahren des unseligen Passus des § 11 der AVFiG.
Ändert aber an meiner Praxis am Wasser nichts. 

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Hezaru (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“*

Die Überschrift "Mehr Eigenverantwortung für Fischer (Angler) "ist ja Zuckersüß. Doch je weiter ich gelesen habe umso höher wurde der Brechreiz:rbin ich so richtig sauer geworden..
Hier wurde versucht die Scheixxe die man Jahrzehntelang gebaut hat zu vertuschen. Die Bedingungen sind eine Frechheit und Praxisfern. Es geht  um die eigene Existenz, Wichtigkeit und Sicherung der eigenen Arbeitsplätze.
Bei uns müsste ich ohne diese Sonderregelung immer noch jede 36er Äsche, 31er Nase oder Rutte abschlagen..

OK, ich habe fertig. Was die mich alles können schreib ich nicht mehr...


----------



## kati48268 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Diese Angst vorm Trophäenfischen kann schon zur Psychose  werden!


Ist es längst, deutschlandweit.
Wir haben uns da etwas aufdrücken lassen, was nie hätte geschehen dürfen.
Und damit meine ich nicht erst diesen unsäglichen, diffamierenden Begriff, der spätestens seit der "Doku" in aller Munde ist.
Die Ursachen gehen Jahrzehnte zurück auf Mohnert & Drossé.
Dass die Bazis das aber so vehement umsetz(t)en,...


----------



## Ossipeter (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Die Überschrift "Mehr Eigenverantwortung für Fischer (Angler) "ist ja Zuckersüß. Doch je weiter ich gelesen habe umso höher wurde der Brechreiz:rbin ich so richtig sauer geworden..
> Hier wurde versucht die Scheixxe die man Jahrzehntelang gebaut hat zu vertuschen. Die Bedingungen sind eine Frechheit und Praxisfern. Es geht  um die eigene Existenz, Wichtigkeit und Sicherung der eigenen Arbeitsplätze.
> Bei uns müsste ich ohne diese Sonderregelung immer noch jede 36er Äsche, 31er Nase oder Rutte abschlagen..
> 
> OK, ich habe fertig. Was die mich alles können schreib ich nicht mehr...


Geb dir recht.


----------



## Hezaru (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“*

Hi kati,

Ich habe meinen Schein erst 2003 gemacht und habe diese Aussage immer noch im Kopf "Jeder masige Fisch muss verwertet werden". Das oberste Gesetz der Fischerei. Das wurde allen Ausbildern so eingetrichtert. und sie haben es weiterverbreitet.
Die wussten alle das das Mist ist und haben alle beim Angeln anders gehandelt. 
Und doch ist nie eine Gegenbewegung gegen diese Scheixxe gekommen obwohl es jeder besser wusste...|kopfkrat


----------



## Lajos1 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“*

Hallo,

die "Gegenbewegung" war, daß sich niemand an diese Vorschrift hielt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Hezaru (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die "Gegenbewegung" war, daß sich niemand an diese Vorschrift hielt.
> 
> ...


----------



## jranseier (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“*



Hezaru schrieb:


> "Jeder masige Fisch muss verwertet werden". Das oberste Gesetz der Fischerei. Das wurde allen Ausbildern so eingetrichtert. und sie haben es weiterverbreitet.



Als ich den Schein gemacht habe, hat der Ausbilder gesagt, dass wir in der Prüfung dort das Kreuz machen sollen und am Wasser dann alles anders aussieht. Was immer er auch damit gemeint hat 

ranseier


----------



## kati48268 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“*

Da hab ich ja grad einen geilen Dialog mit dem Bayrischen Verband bei diesem Thema auf Facebook...
https://www.facebook.com/lfvbayern/...notif_t=share_reply&notif_id=1476871249072745
:m


----------



## Hezaru (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“*

Hi Kati,
jo,sehr geil aber du schiesst über das Ziel hinaus...

"Grad in Bayern schert sich eh keine Sau um diese Regeln...."
Och nee, sowas würden wir nie machen.. woher sollten Ausländer sowas wissen:q

Spaß beiseite. Die sind evtl. auch nicht ganz blöd und deshalb nervt mich dieses scheinheilige gesülze.|evil:


----------



## kati48268 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“*



Hezaru schrieb:


> "Grad in Bayern schert sich eh keine Sau um diese Regeln...."
> Och nee, sowas würden wir nie machen.. woher sollten Ausländer sowas wissen:q


Ich mag die bayrische Art des _'mir san mir, was schert mich der Schmarrn, der irgendwo geschrieben steht'_ ja durchaus sehr.

Wenn dies aber dazu führt das Gesetze immer beknackter werden, der Bayrische Verband auch noch meint, solch einen Gesetzesmurks als toll hinzustellen,
dazu andere Beknackte in anderen Bundesländern das als Vorbild nehmen und dann meinen, die Angler haben sich bei uns gefälligst auch tatsächlich an solch einen Mist zu halten...

|gr:


----------



## Hezaru (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“*

Jepp Kati und ist auch das Grundproplem.
Niemanden stört ein Gesetz oder eine Verordnung bis es durchgesetzt wird.


----------



## willmalwassagen (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“*

in deinem Beispiel in FB beschreibst du genau was du willst. Keine Zeile was für den Fisch richtig wäre.
Z.B. 60 er Hecht einpacken und heimgehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“*

Ob das der 60er Hecht auch so sieht aus Deinem Beispiel?

Und Angeln ist eben mehr als reines Fleischmachen - wie man auch in der Praxis bayrischer Angler sieht (nur der Verband wills ja nicht zugeben...)...


----------



## Reg A. (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Selbst Bayern wacht auf: „Catch & Release, statt Catch & Freeze“*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wir haben uns da etwas aufdrücken lassen, was nie hätte geschehen dürfen.
> Und damit meine ich nicht erst diesen unsäglichen, diffamierenden Begriff, der spätestens seit der "Doku" in aller Munde ist.



Hat zwar eigentlich nichts mit dem Thema zu tun, aber der "unsägliche, diffamierende Begriff" Trophäenfisch ist doch nicht auf dem Mist der *hüstel* Schützer gewachsen, die haben diesen nur zweckentfremdet und ins Negative gezogen. Im englischen Sprachraum ist Trophy Fish doch seit Jahrzehnten ein von Anglern geprägter,  ebenso einschlägiger wie gängiger Begriff - und durchweg positiv konnotiert !


----------

